# Phrag. Robert C Silich



## Drorchid (Sep 27, 2006)

Below is a picture of Phrag. Robert C Silich (= Phrag. Jason Fischer x Mem. Dick Clements). This cross has been more variable than either parent, in the shape, size and color of the flowers. I made this cross as I wanted to combine the good characteristics of both parents. Phrag. Mem. Dick Clements tends to get branching inflorescences with lots of flowers (more so than Jason Fischer), But Jason Fischer has larger, more well shaped flowers.







Robert


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2006)

THanx for the photo. I got mine from Piping Rock (plant # 666 - Ominous and heavy w/ foreboding). I couldn't resist w/ those parents. E.


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2006)

NYEric said:


> (plant # 666 - Ominous and heavy w/ foreboding).



Well, it is a rather devilish shade of red! 

Beautiful cross. I was wondering how this one was going to turn out.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow! Is that red!!!


----------



## Gideon (Sep 27, 2006)

Stunning colour


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Billie (Sep 28, 2006)

*A really nice deep colour -*

I was wondering what is the size like ? some of these type of crosses give a wonderful shape flower -- thanks for showing us .
Billie


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi. Was it registered as Robert 'C' Silich or just Robert Silich? E.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 28, 2006)

the one pictured has great form and color. How variable is the cross?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> the one pictured has great form and color. How variable is the cross?


Ron wants to know because if they are all like that one, we all want one!


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 29, 2006)

I will post some pics on monday to show you the variation. The flowes have been smaller than Jason Fischer's, but deeper red in color.

Robert


----------

